# From Rotel to NAD



## NorwegianDawg (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep, within a week or two I'll be swapping out my longtime Rotel RSP1066 for an NAD T163 processor. I'm looking forward to seeing/hearing what the differences will be. Oh, what will the new NAD be mated with? It's sister, the NAD T973 7-Channel amp.

Stay tuned and I'll share them with you. 










http://www.nadelectronics.com/ht_amplifiers/T163_framset.htm










http://www.nadelectronics.com/ht_amplifiers/T973_framset.htm

Why the switch? Well...in honestly, I'm an NAD rep! :duh: And should have made the switch a long time ago!!!:nono:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, I have to say NAD was my first love. All NAD back in 1984, my first system and it was incredible. NAD has always made quality products. I'm fond of Lenbrook anyway, being I owned those PSB speakers for so long and thought they were probably "almost" as good as my VMPS's I have now.


----------



## NorwegianDawg (Apr 11, 2006)

I have KEF Reference speakers that I use...I'll share pics of my theater in the gallery later as well.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

My first HiFi purchase was the integrated amp that NAD launched in the UK, forget the model number but it must have been the late 70's/early 90's. At the time it was revolutionary in terms of price/value, and gave good service for many years.
I see NAD still make great equipment, and receive good reviews in the press - I'm sure you'll have fun with your new toy!


----------



## NorwegianDawg (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Phil...and welcome to the Shack!  I use a lot of NAD products in my theaters...as well as Denon, Marantz, HK, and others...but there's something about that NAD sound...that just stands out IMHO.


----------



## evan (Apr 19, 2006)

my first power amp was an nad 2400 and I loved it ,until the wife played with it and fried it, not worth getting fixed, so being a rep any good deals for us


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Phil and evan... welcome guys!


My NAD amp was the 2200 Power Tracker. After using it on my mains for several years I later used it bridged power on an 18" Competition Kicker sub underneath my house.

Check this article out: Stereo Review Article - August 1996 (end of second page is where the sub and NAD amp are mentioned).


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

You guys had me scratching my head as to what was the model number I had - it was the 3020. Turns out its now a collectors item and rated by Stereophile as one of the most significant components of the century - its currently being fought for on ebay. The wonders of the internet!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... don't you wish you still had it.

Let's see, I bought my NAD 2200 in 1984 and sold it in 1998, 14 years later for almost as much as what I paid for it... maybe as much, that was 22 years ago... brain poop!

I did have to send it off once to have a relay replaced in it, but NAD warranteed it even after the warranty period.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

I thought you'd dumped that Rotel long ago E!


----------



## NorwegianDawg (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Andrew! Nope...I was waiting for the new Master's series...but in the meantime, just decided to get the 163. I "may" get the new M-series at some point still...but we'll see.

Good to see you bro! 

E


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

NAD + Outlaw Audio is a good combo also :T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

NorwegianDawg said:


> Yep, within a week or two I'll be swapping out my longtime Rotel RSP1066 for an NAD T163 processor. I'm looking forward to seeing/hearing what the differences will be. Oh, what will the new NAD be mated with? It's sister, the NAD T973 7-Channel amp.
> 
> Stay tuned and I'll share them with you.



So, have you made the upgrade yet? :dontknow: 
Enquiring minds wanna know.  

JCD


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

He upgraded his family by one! :yes:


----------



## NorwegianDawg (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, while the little upgrade came...in the name of Zachary Taylor, my NAD came as well.

I've swapped out the Rotel and the only initial comments I have, since I have not done a fair comparison of test, is that I can without a doubt say the NAD has quicker, tighter, and more bass presence than the Rotel had...in all formats. This is what jumped out RIGHT AWAY.

I'll have more comments when I can spend more time running through some more tests.

E


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats E, you'll have to post up the pic's of the little guy in the equipment section :sn: 

:laugh:


----------

